# No mesh between hydro balls and dirt



## Rere983 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello,
I just recently bought a pre-made vivarium, but there's a big problem in that there's no mesh between the hydro balls and the dirt. This seems like it'll be really hard to fix. Any suggestions?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I would advise that you remove the balls and soil and separate them and then put mesh between them.
You can usually get cheap plastic fine mesh from garden centres.
It is used for covering greenhouses or plants.


Mike


----------



## Rere983 (Mar 31, 2015)

It just seems like it'll be near impossible to fully separate the both of them


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

You could buy a gardening sieve, I bought a s/steel one which had interchangeable meshes 2,4,6mm. Get the balls out give em a rinse. It is the only way to go, can't think what the previous owner was thinking, it really is a waste of time without the mesh.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The soil will probably be wasted so maybe fill a bucket with water and chuck the lot in and wash the soil off the leca and then replace it.
There is a new product (Bio Life) on the market designed for viv substrate so you could maybe use that as a replacement.
Bio Life
Just place the mesh in the viv and put the substrate on top.


Mike


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

theres a really simple way to do it...get a bucket or something, put all the soil and clay balls in it, and then add water, enough for a good few inches over the soil...the balls will float to the top, just scoop them up (maybe with a sieve)

the soil will need to be drained well afterwards, and you will loose a bit, but depending on what type of soil it is, shouldnt be too much


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Don't bother with soil. 
Just go leca (the balls) and leaf litter.


----------

